# Iraq...Aggie Muster



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I would just like to share a photo.....Aggie Muster, 21 april '05
36th Inf. Div. 56th brigade Combat Team, Texas Nat. Guard...."Star Dragoons" Muster was held at the temple of Ur, Nasariya


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

*Give'em hell AG!!!*

Granted I may not know any of the pictured, but I feel as if I do if they are Ags! God Bless and Gig'em

Fightin Texas Aggie C/O '05

WHOOP

CM3


----------

